# Having to leave Japan suddenly



## micandler

While at home in the UK for Christmas my father suffered a severe stroke - it looks like i'll need to remain in the UK for the foreseeable future.

I'm trying to contact my landlord to see what my options are regarding the apartment.

My questions to this forum:
1. How should I pay my upcoming health insurance and residence tax bills? (I usually do it via konbini)
2. What should I do with Internet/Electricity/Gas bills - also usually paid via konbini. Should I just let them overrun then get cut off? 
3. Is there a way to 'leave' Japan from overseas, so all I need to do is come and pick up my belongings and handover the apartment?

Many thanks


----------



## lancer33

:focus:


----------

